# 2004 GTO wont start!!!



## Simon2cold (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok well, I took my gto to the car wash. Raised the hood and pressure washed everything. My car was running btw, and then proceeded to wash under the car. I went to the passenger side, an pressure washed under it right where the door it. Then my car killed. I tried starting it up, but all I'm getting is a clicking sound. I have power, but wont start. Its not my battery, I had it tested. I thought I could let it air dry, but its been three days now and still just clicking sound. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds like the starter solenoid is possibly fried. How many miles are on the car? I would try tapping (sometimes it takes a hard rap with a hammer) on the solenoid that sits on top of the starter and see if the car will turn over. This is the first thing to do with the problem of getting a click when you turn the key. You probably need a starter replacement!


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Starter starts the car and then disengages, it's weird since the car stalled by itself while already running


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So, are you now saying the engine is turning over but not starting?? Or are you still getting just a click?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

> Last Activity: 04-02-2013 07:35 PM


This was 12 days ago. He hasn't been back to say whether or not he got it started or what......


----------

